# Μωαμεθανοί - Μουσουλμάνοι



## tsioutsiou (Aug 12, 2009)

Επηρεασμένος από εδὠ να ρωτήσω κάτι που το έχω από καιρό: υπάρχει καποιος λόγος που τώρα επικρατεί το μουσουλμάνος αντί μωαμεθανός;


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2009)

Ωραία ερώτηση. Μάλλον επιρροή από τις πολλές μεταφράσεις παρά διαφοροποίηση στην ελληνική όπως στην αγγλική γλώσσα:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muslim#Other_words_for_Muslim
The ordinary word in English is "Muslim", pronounced /'mʊs.lɪm/ or /'mʌz.ləm/. The word is pronounced /'mʊslɪm/ in Arabic. It is sometimes transliterated "Moslem", which some regard as offensive.

Until at least the mid-1960s, many English-language writers used the term Mohammedans or Mahometans. Muslims argue that the terms are offensive because they allegedly imply that Muslims worship Muhammad rather than God.

​
Αναζητήσεις:
Muslims site:uk 821.000
Mohammedans site:uk 2.630

Ετυμολογία: 
The word [Mulsim] means "one who submits (to God)".
Αυτός που παραδίδεται, υποτάσσεται (ενν. στον Θεό) [ΛΝΕΓ]


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2009)

Είναι θέμα 




Στο κλιπάκι βλέπεις ότι δεν τους αρέσει και η λέξη Μωάμεθ, και θέλουν Μουχάμαντ, αλλά αυτό το βρίσκω τραβηγμένο, γιατί κι οι Τούρκοι που είναι μουσουλμάνοι τον Μωάμεθ τον λένε Μεχμέτ. Υπάρχει καμιά κίνηση στην Τουρκία να γίνει σχετική αλλαγή ή έχει σημασία μόνο όταν αναφέρονται στον προφήτη οι "άπιστοι";


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 12, 2009)

*Άφεριμ!*
(να μας διορθώσουν και τα λεξικά: για το ΛΚΝ σημαίνει μόνο "μπρἀβο", για το ΛΝΕΓ μπορεί και ειρωνικά) :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2009)

SBE said:


> ...γιατί κι οι Τουρκοι που είναι μουσουλμάνοι τον Μωάμεθ τον λένε Μεχμέτ...


Όχι ακριβώς:
http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhammed_bin_Abdullah (ο προφήτης Μωάμεθ)
http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/I._Mehmet (ο Μωάμεθ Α΄)

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μεχμέτ
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mehmet


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 12, 2009)

αμέτι μουχαμέτι να μας το αλλάξουν то "μωαμεθανός":)
αμέτι [améti] : (προφ.) μόνο στην έκφραση ~ μουχαμέτι / μουχαμπέτι, πεισματικά, οπωσδήποτε. 
[τουρκ. amet muhabbet -ι (για το μουχαμπέτι δες λ., στο μουχαμέτι ίσως παρετυμ. *με βάση το όν. του Mωάμεθ: Muhammad `Mουχαμέτης*΄] 

btw H ελληνική μτφρ. από τα τουρκικά στα ελλ. αλά γκουγκλ είναι λίγο καλύτερη από όσα (δεν) κατάλαβα μόνος μου.


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> αμέτι μουχαμέτι να μας το αλλάξουν то "μωαμεθανός":)



 αυτή την έκφραση σκέφτηκα κι εγώ. 
Επομένως για τους Τούρκους υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση στο όνομα Μωάμεθ και στο όνομα του Μωάμεθ. 
Από την άλλη, έχω συναντήσει δεκαπέντε Μωάμεθ στο ΗΒ κι ο καθένας το γράφει και το λέει διαφορετικά το όνομά του, άλλος είναι Μοχάμετ, άλλος είναι Μουχάμαντ, άλλος είναι Μοχάμαντ, άλλος είναι Μουχαμάτ, άλλος με δύο μ, άλλος με ένα και πάει λέγοντας. Και ένας το έχει κάνει Μο, ενώ ένας άλλος (Πέρσης) το έχει καταργήσει και υπογράφει Μ. Ρεζά Τάδε, γιατί λέει στο Ιράν τα μουσουλμανικά ονόματα είναι πολύ μπας κλάς, δείχνουν ότι είχες θρησκόληπτους γονείς, ενώ τα περσικά είναι πιο κυριλέ. 

Η μετάφραση από αγγλόφωνες πηγές το έχει κάνει συχνότερο στα ελληνικά. Από την άλλη υπάρχουν φορές που στο μπλα μπλα δε σου βγαίνει να λες συνέχεια "μουσουλμανική θρησκεία" (η λέξη Ισλάμ δεν είναι πάντα στρωτή) οπότε το μωαμεθανισμός δεν έχει χάσει τελείως τη θέση του. 
Ξέρω ότι τώρα θα εμφανιστούν δεκαπέντε politically correct να με διορθώσουν ;)


----------



## jmanveda (Aug 12, 2009)

Ενδιαφέρον θέμα και το κλιπάκι ορθό. 

Ως εξ Αιγύπτου Ρωμιός, γνώστης αραβικής , πάντα με ενοχλεί να ακούω στα ελληνικά κανάλια το Ισλάμ να αποκαλείται "Ισλαμισμός" και κατ' επέκτασιν "ισλαμιστής" (πιθηκίζοντας μια πρόσφατη παγκόσμια συνήθεια [islamism κ.λπ).

Η θρησκεία είναι "Ισλάμ" και η προτροπή στον άνθρωπο είναι "παραδόσου (στο Θεό)" (σάλιμ νάφσακ). [σάλιμ = παράδοσε, νάφσακ = την ψυχή (νάφς) σου]

Στην Αίγυπτο το όνομα του Προφήτη προφέρεται "Μαχάμμαντ" (το πρώτο "α" ελαφρά.

Ο πιστός, μούσλιμ -- πληθ. "μουσλιμίν" (mouslimeen), από το οποίο φυσικά κατάγεται το μουσοuλμάν (mussulman, mussulmans των αγγλικών περιγραφών της Ινδίας κατά το 19ο αιώνα, το γαλλικό musulman(s) κ.λπ.).

Αν πάτε στα δύο wiki links του τελευταίου ποστ και τα στρέψετε από τουρκικά σε αγγλικά θα δείται τους τίτλους

Muhammed ((TUR) ==> Muhammad (ΕΝ) [u = όπως στο "mud"]
Mehmet (TUR) ==> Mehmed (ΕΝ)

Νομίζω πως, παλιά, οι Έλληνες πάντα λέγανε Μωάμεθ -- μωαμεθανοί [προφανώς εις απομίμηση τοu Χριστός -- χριστιανοί]. Σήμερα, το μουσουλμάνος/μουσουλμάνοι είναι πιο ορθό. Ως προς το ιστορκό Μωάμεθ.... ίσως θα πρέπει να μείνει.... Το "μωαμεθανισμός" είναι όντως κραυγαλέο λάθος.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 12, 2009)

jmanveda said:


> Ως προς το ιστορκό Μωάμεθ.... ίσως θα πρέπει να μείνει.... Το "μωαμεθανισμός" είναι όντως κραυγαλέο λάθος.


Μα ούτε Ιουδαϊσμός σημαίνει ότι είναι θεός ο Ιούδας.
Είναι ιστορικές ονομασίες του μονοθεϊσμού και δεν έχουν σχέση με πολιτική ορθότητα και αναχρονισμούς. Το μωαμεθανισμός θα είχε πρόβλημα αν δεν κάλυπτε σημασιολογικά μέρος των πιστών του Ισλάμ, αν λέγαμε πχ. σιιτισμός, με αυτή την έννοια.


----------



## jmanveda (Aug 12, 2009)

Σύμφωνοι, ως προς την "ιστορική" όψη...αλλά, εφόσον ο όρος "Ισλαμ" κυκλοφορεί περισσότερο σήμερα, εγώ προσωπικά θα έγραφα "Ισλάμ" και όχι "μωαμεθανισμός".


----------



## Marinos (Aug 12, 2009)

Είδα αργά το νήμα και μπορώ να πω μόνο ότι συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες! Στη διεθνή βιβλιογραφία, τουλάχιστον την ιστορική που ξέρω εγώ, το Mohammedan/Mahometan δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια σχεδόν καθόλου, και σωστά. Οι Τούρκοι πάντως τον προφήτη δεν τον λένε Μεχμέτ, αλλά Μουχάμεντ. Ωστόσο, για το όνομα των πρώτων σουλτάνων αντιγράφω από την εισαγωγή της Ε. Ζαχαριάδου στο Γκ. Αϊβαλή, Ε. Ζαχαριάδου, Α. Ξανθυνάκης, _Το χρονικό των ουγγροτουρκικών πολέμων (1443-1444)_ , Ηράκλειο 2005, σελ. 82:
[για τον Πορθητή] ΄"Εδώ γράφουμε το όνομά του ως Μεχεμμέτ, επειδή έτσι προφερόταν από τους συγχρόνους του, όπως φαίνεται από τη μορφή με την οποία το μετέγραφαν οι σύγχρονοί του Βυζαντινοί συγγραφείς, που δεν μπορεί να έγραφαν παρά αυτό που άκουαν. Ως προς αυτό ακολουθούμε την Εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Ισλάμ (_Encyclopaedia of Islam_, second edition, Brill). Άλλωστε, τα ονόματα των ηγεμόνων παντού και πάντοτε διατηρούσαν την αρχαϊκή τους μορφή, ακόμα και στην εποχή μας".
Η παραπομπή για τους βυζαντινούς συγγραφείς είναι στα _Byzantinoturcica_ του Moravcsik, τ. ΙΙ, σελ. 200-202.


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Είδα αργά το νήμα και μπορώ να πω μόνο ότι συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες! Στη διεθνή βιβλιογραφία, τουλάχιστον την ιστορική που ξέρω εγώ, το Mohammedan/Mahometan δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια σχεδόν καθόλου, και σωστά. .



Και το musulman το OED το λέει (ορθώς) ότι δε χρησιμοποιείται, αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα χρήσης όχι αυτοεπιλογής. 

Εμείς στη γλώσσα μας έχουμε την τάση (είχαμε δηλαδή) να προσαρμόζουμε τα ξένα ονόματα. Επίσης προερχόμαστε από θρησκευτική παράδοση που δεν επιβάλλει τη γλώσσα της αλλά προσαρμόζεται στη γλώσσα κάθε τόπου. Και φυσικά, για πολλούς αιώνες είχαμε στενή επαφή με τους μουσουλμάνους χωρίς να αλλάξει το λεξιλόγιό μας. 
Οπότε μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο να πείσεις τον μέσο Έλληνα να μη λέει Μωάμεθ και να λέει Μουχαμάντ, που επιπλέον είναι άκλιτο. 

Για να περιγράψουμε τη θρησκεία μας κάνει η λέξη μουσουλμανισμός; Κλίνεται κανονικότατα στη γλώσσα μας. Και για το αν το λέμε σωστά ή όχι, ας περιμένουμε να δείξει ο χρόνος. Όταν θα γίνει μουσουλμανική η πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων, τότε βλέπουμε. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι ταυτότητες τι έλεγαν; Μωαμεθανός ή μουσουλμάνος;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 12, 2009)

Κι εγώ για τον προφήτη, Μωάμεθ λέω. Τώρα για το μουσουλμανισμός, μια χαρά μου κάνει, αλλά το Ισλάμ το έχω συνηθίσει...


----------



## Marinos (Aug 12, 2009)

Α, ξέχασα, για το αμέτι-μουχαμέτι. Κατά τη γνώμη μου πιθανότατα προέρχεται από το τουρκοαραβικό ummet-i Muhammed, το οποίο σημαίνει σε ακριβή μετάφραση "κοινότητα των πιστών του Μωάμεθ". Βέβαια με αυτή την έννοια δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ελληνική αντίστοιχη έκφραση, πέρα από το ότι θα ακουγόταν συχνά στις πόλεις όπου ζούσαν και μουσουλμάνοι. 
Η λέξη adet (έθιμο) ίσως ταιριάζει όντως καλύτερα, αν και δεν έχω συναντήσει ποτέ έκφραση adet-i Muhammed (που θα σήμαινε "έθιμο του Μωάμεθ"...). Μια όμως έκφραση που για πολλούς λόγους ήξεραν καλά οι Έλληνες της οθωμανικής περιόδου ήταν το adet-i mukaddem, δηλαδή "πανάρχαιο έθιμο, συνήθεια" (π.χ., ως δικαιολόγηση εθιμικών πρακτικών για να αποφύγουν καινοτόμες αυθαιρεσίες τοπικών αξιωματούχων). Θα μπορούσε ίσως να υποθέσει κανείς μια σύμφυρση του τελευταίου με την σίγουρα πολυακουσμένη (αν και άσχετη) έκφραση ummet-i Muhammed.


----------



## Costas (Aug 12, 2009)

Τούρκικα δεν ξέρω, ούτε αραβικά. Έναν Τούρκο που έτυχε να ξεναγήσω, οι συνταξιδιώτες του Τούρκοι τον φώναζαν Μέμετ. Υποθέτω (απλώς υποθέτω) πως αυτό είναι το ίδιο με το Μεχμέτ. Ξέρει κανείς; Πβ. επίσης το 'ο μεμέτης, τα μεμέτια'. Οπότε, δε βλέπω πού είναι το πρόβλημα: ισλάμ/μουσουλμανισμός, μουσουλμάνος, Μωάμεθ (ο προφήτης), Μεχμέτ/Μέμετ το κύριο όνομα σουλτάνων και πληβείων, και ζήσαν αυτοί καλά κι εμείς καλύτερα, εκτός λάθους. Η Παλάβρα έχει πάει διακοπές;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 13, 2009)

Το -χ- συνήθως στα τουρκικά προφέρεται πολύ αχνά, οπότε το Mehmet ακούγεται σαν Μεμέτ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2009)

Ναι, το ίδιο είναι — γι' αυτό και ο _μεμέτης_ ετυμολογείται από το _Μεχμέτ_ (βλ. ΛΝΕΓ).


----------

